# What is with Starcraft FANS?!



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

ok im sick of hearing about how warhammer stole ideas from Blizzard and why dosnt games workshop just sue Blizzards ass off? oh and if u ever see or hear them say that games workshop stole Idears i want u to slap them in the face some hard that some of their teeth fall out.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure fans are the only ones who care.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

The only people still eating that lie are the retarded fanboys that only started playing SC a year or two ago and have no idea what the truth is. Just ignore the 12 year old kids.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't think I've ever heard anyone claim GW stole ideas from Blizzard.

It's pretty clear where GW got its inspiration from, I reckon.

:intellectual property is intellectual theft cyclops:


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

oh people love Blizzard is all, I just ignore them. They made the same accusations when Warhammer Online was released just saying they stole the game from wow. As if WoW somehow invented MMOs and the fantasy genre. Not to mention the warhammer universe was started well before Blizzard's warcraft. Just a bunch of fanboys that don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

lol, they're just retarded, ignore them, thats what i do.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

According to gamer myth, Warcraft was originally supposed to be a commission by GW for Blizzard to make a game about Empire vs. Orcs. For some reason, this didn't work out, so Blizz ran with their game and thus Warcraft was born.

If you believe the myth, anyway.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Starcrafts units have always made themselves on ripping off other things. Repeat click on a majority of the Terran units and guess the film line.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Starcraft is the rip off of Warhammer 40k + schi-fi movies galore, just like the warcraft universe was a rip off of warhammer.

Note: that 40k has been out for over 10 years, starcraft, has not. 40k's inpsiration is a baseline futuristic verwsion of WHFB built with a bit of change to backgrounds and the race models being built in unique ways.

can you deny that the battleship isnt from BFG? or that the terran marine isnt a space marine? hell they are still doing it with SC2, look at one of the new models, it looks like a jump pack marine even more!

Dont get me wrong, I do like how blizzard made starcraft, it is, to date, still one of the better RTS's I enjoy. But I have never thought of blizzard as having any sort of imagination.

http://www.starcraft2.com/features/terran/reaper.xml <- tell me that doesnt look like a jump pack marine


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

Warhammer and Warhammer 40K have been out for around 20+ years brother.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

while i do love starcraft, i always thought Blizzard ripped their stuff from GW. didnt they get into a legal issue with GW because of it?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Why are people so bothered by GW and IP? 

Who gives a fuck? Let them sort their own shit out. GW copied Aliens with Tyranids, you don't see James Cameron fanboys stomping their feet over it.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Kids are funny idiots most of the time. Just remember you can hit them with your car.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Can you really say anyone riped off anyone else? All the sci-fi architypes have been done millions of time before. As far as I know they both riped off starship troopers, and I'm sure the long line of theft goes back even farther, but you dont see me complaining.

Pluss, its not hard to come up with. A pair of idiots could do it (see below). 

"OK... lets make space people!... And lets give them soldiers!... And lets give the soldiers big armor!... And lets give them jet packs!"
"but what should they fight?
"Alians! Hoards of alians! With claws!"
"But wouldnt claws suck against the big armor?"
"Oh... Lots of alians then!"
"Ok what else?"
"Psycic people!... With swords!... And lets make them ancient!" :fool:

And as far as fantasy... orks elves and humans. Really? REALLY?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Why are people so bothered by GW and IP?
> 
> Who gives a fuck? Let them sort their own shit out. GW copied Aliens with Tyranids, you don't see James Cameron fanboys stomping their feet over it.


wasn't the previous hive tyrant quickly redesigned because it resembled the alien queen a little too much?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Col. Schafer said:


> Can you really say anyone riped off anyone else? All the sci-fi architypes have been done millions of time before. As far as I know they both riped off starship troopers, and I'm sure the long line of theft goes back even farther, but you dont see me complaining.


sorry, your wrong, starship troopers is http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120201/ 1997, which is AFTER 40k came out, so Starship troopers ripped off 40k even.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

You r completel correct and y is there no suing? i want to see GW to kick some blizzard Arse!


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> sorry, your wrong, starship troopers is http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120201/ 1997, which is AFTER 40k came out, so Starship troopers ripped off 40k even.


Haha.. oh dear..


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

WEYYEL, i wrote a small paper on the founding of GW and some other things. also, at the end of SC 2, i believe there is a quote saying" thank you Games Workshop for not sueing us"

im going to copy and paste some info from that project 
Warhammer is a tabletop war game created by Games Workshop. In the game two or more players compete against each other with "armies" of 25mm - 28mm heroic scale miniatures.

Games Workshop was established in England in _1975 _and came to the United States in 1984. 

Warhammer 40k fantasy 

Designer
Rick priestly and others	Manufacturer games workshop	
Publisher
Designer

Players
2+	Publisher

Age 
12+	Years active
1985-now	

Random chance	
Skills required	Basic and some advanced math

Website
http://www.games-workshop.com



Manufacturer
Games Workshop

Designer
Bryan Ansell, Richard Halliwell, Rick Priestley

Publisher
Games Workshop
Years active	1983 — present
Players	2 or more
Random chance	Dice rolling
Website
UK home page


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> sorry, your wrong, starship troopers is http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120201/ 1997, which is AFTER 40k came out, so Starship troopers ripped off 40k even.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starship_troopers

If you dont feal like reading it, the mobile infantry from the *book* Starship Troopers published in *1959* use *powered armor* and are *droped in capsules from the ship in orbit*

I'm pretty sure that GW ripped off starship troopers.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

powered armor and drop capsules, they are vague descriptions of a ton of sci-fi work, not just starship troopers. the point is, its also not something completely ripped off, especially when talking going from a book to a visual game. 

To be honest Col. schafer, you cant compare useing vague terms like powered armor and drop capsules as gw "ripping off" starship troopers. by calling their armor power armor and giving them drop pods. because a description is just that, a description. sure the ideas may have come from something like starship troopers, but that does not reflect ripping off since its 2 different kinds of media. BUT starcraft, warcraft, and such are visual rip offs of warhammer 40k and fantasy. the terran marine is almost a direct replica of a space marine. and the Zerg are, oddly, very very close to nids. can someone say overmind = hive mind? and the way both races have similar looks is uncanny.

Also go look at this Battlefield gothic ship









look familiar?










I think they look pretty similar, dont you?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

No actualy, I see a structural simalerity, but the only ships in sci fi history I think ever diverged from the big engines at the back, bridge at the fron were the KFalcon and enterprise (and the enterprise was just a variation) (I'm sure there are others, but my point is a lot of sci-fi ships look like that).

I'm not saying that 40K is compleatly copied from SStroopers, I'm saying that they borrowed ideas from it (ie-riped off ideas) witch starcraft then did. They took the ideas, and then changed them to fit their ideas, The mobile infantry were badass soldirs in badass armor that got droped in via orbit, the space marines were crusaders in badass armor that sometimes droped in from orbit, The Marines were badass soldiers in crappy armor that looked like the prievious badass armor, who got crapped out by a flying box. 

I'm not saying either warhammer or starcraft deserve to be penalised, I'm saying that they all "riped off" ideas from the prievious encarnation of an existing idea, and changed it to make a unique variation.


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> sorry, your wrong, starship troopers is http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120201/ 1997, which is AFTER 40k came out, so Starship troopers ripped off 40k even.


Sir you are wrong Starship Troopers was written by Robert Heinlein in 1959. I have read the book, and I love the book. 

There are similarities, yes it is probably where they got the idea for marines and nids. I mean seriously other things have used both power armor, drop pods and giant bugs, but non come to mind in that combination. There are differences though such as the MI in Starship Troopers are just normal every day humans in power armor that kinda skates along the ground IIRC, and all have jump packs. The drop pods are shot from a spaceship and fire away debris to draw fire from AA weapons. The bugs and nids are a lot alike. Yes the match up in someways, but there isn't game out there that doesn't borrow or flat out steal from somewhere.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

*chuckles* Yeah, because a movie from 1997 was in no way, "inspired," by pulp scifi or an adapted screenplay from a book (for all you youngin's out there, books were things that had words in them that didn't require electrity to access...mumble...damn kids and there new fangled gadgets...where's my goddamn'd cane!). Good lord... :biggrin:

But, the reality of it is this... People make shit up. People *like* making shit up. People draw inspiration from other people's made-up shit to make their own made-up shit even cooler. Hell, if we could go waaaaaay back in time and give intellectual property rights to the first guy who thought a big ass lizard that breathes fire and has wings would be uber kick-ass, we'd all have breached IP somewhere down the line, me thinks.

Besides, most of the current fantasy genre is based off Tolkein's work, which was based off previous author's work, as well as various mythologies from around the world, etc... 

I've found people in three camps:

1.) These are the people who swear that Blizzard have ripped off GW and should be sued back into the dark ages of coding...

2.) These are the people who believe GW are the idea-stealing ogres and shouldn't be allowed to market any further ideas and should fold as a company as a whole...

3.) These are the people who could give two shits and a fuck less, play the games that they want to play, and laugh *openly* and *mockingly* at both numbers one and two.

Hey, I'm a three. :biggrin:


----------



## Marshal Seir (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm the fourth party. It's a combination of Party Three, and all the people who facepalmed... SO HARD... at Khainite Assassin. You sir, just failed. I also think it needs to be said, that I was told by my father that (at least at one point) you were only allowed two books in bootcamp. One was the Bible. The other was Starship Troopers.

He may have been full of it, but I honestly believe it.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> sorry, your wrong, starship troopers is http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120201/ 1997, which is AFTER 40k came out, so Starship troopers ripped off 40k even.


oh my god, really!

wow, i am shocked at the undereducated kids now-a-days, and you call yourself a nerd/geek.



wikipedia;[url said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starship_Troopers]Starship[/url] Troopers is a science fiction novel by Robert A. Heinlein, first published (in abridged form) as a serial in The Magazine of Fantasy & Science Fiction (October, November 1959, as "Starship Soldier") and published hardcover in 1959.


so he was right, you were wrong, and do better research, like wiki for Christs sake.

Edit; ok so i jumped on the slam the moron bandwagon, sorry, i just couldn't stand it.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

1. i was not counting the book, since the change of media (visual vs descriptive) makes it hard to tell whats really "ripping off" or not. Especially since almost everyone can relate to the words power armor, and drop pod. 

Though i would agree that marines vs giant bugs does sound starshiptrooper like, you have to think of this aswell, its not just marines vs giant bugs in 40k so for all anyone knows, someone just thought a buglike race would be a cool alien race, which once again, is one of the more popular sci-fi sterotypes.

where-as, starcraft, in which we are talking about mainly, has taken direct visual reference from 40k as can be seen in the armor their marines wear, along with other visual representations that I have posted above.

Of coarse, yes, the two ships dont look exactly alike as I posted above, but the general shape of the ships are. a large block at the front, a thinner neck and large engines at the back. 

And once again, i know perfectly well this idea is not a new idea from GW in any case. just saying that the 40k universe seems to have ALOT in common with the starcraft universe for it to be only a few ideas they took.


----------



## Marshal Seir (Aug 12, 2008)

I think we're looking at this the wrong way. Someone didn't read Starship Troopers and say, "Hey, this is cool, let's use this in our game!" Somebody saw that people read Starship Troopers and enjoyed it, they saw it becoming popular, and you know what they said? "Oh, yeah. We can totally sell this." Not that that really contributes to the discussion either way, but I think that some people are losing sight of the fact that we're discussing two companies, not two writers or film makers. In my opinion, though all three will have agendas, usually with selling their respective production as much as possible, writers and film makers can be expected to create something new, even if they don't. Companies don't have to, or at least, no one expects them to.

I guess the real question here is, do you really expect companies like Blizzard or GW to pass up on a huge marketing opportunity? Because as far as I see, that's really what the genetically enhanced soldiers vs. giant bugs is. The idea can't be ripped off, because all the idea is, is an evolution of knights versus dragons. Now, the knights have guns and better armor, and the dragons are split into hundreds of little guys. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I do belive the good marshal just poned this argument like a trafic cone. I'm satisfied. +rep


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Ya and its not like there is no clear an apparent rip of of the Eldar in the Protoss.


----------



## Marshal Seir (Aug 12, 2008)

Actually, the Protoss are pretty damned far from Eldar. Eldar are a dying race, whereas Protoss are just getting past their prime. Also, the two aren't really parallel, since the Eldar fell because they got too comfortable and hedonistic, hence the spawning of Slaanesh, and the Protoss are dying because they've had the everliving shit kicked out of them by the Tyranids. I mean, Zerg. Yes, that was on purpose.

Really, when you think about, all you have to do to make the Tau into Protoss is remove their mouths and hand the entire race to the Tyranids. I mean, even the colors are the same, that weird sand/tan color.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> 1. i was not counting the book, since the change of media (visual vs descriptive) makes it hard to tell whats really "ripping off" or not. Especially since almost everyone can relate to the words power armor, and drop pod.


I'm assuming that you have not read the book, so I highly recommend that you pick it up. I was gobsmacked when I read it in high school at just how much of modern military sci-fi has its roots in it. Big things like power armor bugs, and drop pods, of course, but also small details like female drop ship pilots.



> Of coarse, yes, the two ships dont look exactly alike as I posted above, but the general shape of the ships are. a large block at the front, a thinner neck and large engines at the back.


Indeed. The Klingons should sue.



















Actually, I would argue that the Terran battlecruiser 










drew far more direct inspiration from this ship 



















than this one










Sorry about the silly number of pics, but hey, this is a forum about a sci-fi tabletop game! Who here is going to complain about too many cool pictures of spaceships?


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

awww.... You know, i originated as a SC fan... when i first saw the Dawn of War gameplay i thought: "Maaan! it's a rip off of StarCraft... but crap, I'll play, it looks better than SC". I played and yet, everything seemed different. THen i read something on the internet, and it showed up, that GW is 10 years at least older than StarCraft... then i bagun to see the ISNPIRATIONS that Blizzard have. We have Marines and Tanks for the Terrans that are from SM and IG, we have Zergs that can be a mixture of Tyranids and Chaos Marines, and Protoss, much like Eldars and Dark Eldars,m with a mixture of Dreadnaught in the form of Dragoon.

Now i see the great differencies, but i still don't think, that Blizzard ripped off of GW... i say they were really inspired... Who knows? maybe they just didn't get the license or somethin'?? Anyways, it's not that all SC fans ( I'm still one) are like that ^^'


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Samir_Duran said:


> awww.... You know, i originated as a SC fan... when i first saw the Dawn of War gameplay i thought: "Maaan! it's a rip off of StarCraft... but crap, I'll play, it looks better than SC". I played and yet, everything seemed different. THen i read something on the internet, and it showed up, that GW is 10 years at least older than StarCraft... then i bagun to see the ISNPIRATIONS that Blizzard have. We have Marines and Tanks for the Terrans that are from SM and IG, we have Zergs that can be a mixture of Tyranids and Chaos Marines, and Protoss, much like Eldars and Dark Eldars,m with a mixture of Dreadnaught in the form of Dragoon.
> 
> Now i see the great differencies, but i still don't think, that Blizzard ripped off of GW... i say they were really inspired... Who knows? maybe they just didn't get the license or somethin'?? Anyways, it's not that all SC fans ( I'm still one) are like that ^^'


When you look past one game and look at everything Blizzard has created over its existance and you will see how all of there games (SHort of Diablo1-2-LOD) are "inspired" to the point where they are blatant copy of other games that are out at the time with nothing more than a change in visual quality.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

And Tyranids are a rip off of Darwin, and Amphibious Chimeras are a rip off of Jesus, and Tau rip off aquariums, and Cadians ripped off M*A*S*H.

Let the lawyers sort out when IP has been stolen, and let us play the damn game(s).


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

40k and Starcraft have both evolved from Starship Troopers! The reality is Everything in a Sci-Fi themed universe is going to be borrowed from somehwere! If you have ever read the Starship Troopers book you will see that the Mobile infantry from the book are essentially Space Marines! The new Cadian models are clearly based around the Mobile infantry from the movie aswell! Yes Starcraft Borrowed from 40k but 40k borrows from others aswell, But jesus 40k and Starcraft are both awesome so who cares!


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

cool_conoly said:


> 40k and Starcraft have both evolved from Starship Troopers! The reality is Everything in a Sci-Fi themed universe is going to be borrowed from somehwere! If you have ever read the Starship Troopers book you will see that the Mobile infantry from the book are essentially Space Marines! The new Cadian models are clearly based around the Mobile infantry from the movie aswell! Yes Starcraft Borrowed from 40k but 40k borrows from others aswell, But jesus 40k and Starcraft are both awesome so who cares!


I have read the book, and watched the movies, there "Mobile Infantry" are nothing like Space marines in WarHammer. just because they use the word "power Armor" dos not make it the same.

Here is a simple question to people who don't belive that blizzard dos nothing but rip off other games and never have an original idea. Go look the original StarCraft design team, then do a check on them and see what they did before and where they went when WoW killed there jobs.

While your there look up the same info for the WoW team. Its a funny story.


----------



## dsmithwc04 (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't know why anybody cares about this? We are all lucky enough to have a game you enjoy playing in a world full of blood sucking lawyers to settle this sort of thing. Please, lets not stoop that low...

I hate this sort of bickering BS.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

dsmithwc04 said:


> Don't know why anybody cares about this? We are all lucky enough to have a game you enjoy playing in a world full of blood sucking lawyers to settle this sort of thing. Please, lets not stoop that low...
> 
> I hate this sort of bickering BS.


Some of us just get board and enjoy a little verbal joust over the internet. 

Nothing we say will change anything and no one really gives a shit who wins. its just about who is more board.


----------



## dsmithwc04 (Apr 8, 2009)

in that case... touche.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Gentlemen and Ladies, remember the following:



> Good writers borrow. Great writers steal.
> 
> _--Source Unknown to this guy_


----------

